# MDC Speeder and Trailer acquired!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my 'new' MDC speeder and trailer today. Sure like the size of them, must be about 1/24 as compared to the USA's 1/32nd size. Ran real good. Here's a video and some stills.


Running on the S end.









Vic added the white details, he did nice work.
Here's a shot of it on the new bridge.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry where did you find. I have the Motor car(speeder to you folks) Looking for the trailing car. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a runaway!!! No engineer?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, may make a figure. I guess these MDC's are based on the idea of the driver stradling the center hump, instead of a seat on each side, as the ones I have seen have. You can't cut down the center hump any to widen a seat that would sit over the fender some, so in a bit of a quandry of what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This type carried 3 or 4 people on each side, kind of sitting "side saddle". Passengers (workers) faced the side and had to twist at the waist to look forward. The Midwest Central RR at Mt. Pleasant, Iowa has one that I have ridden a few times... NOT comfortable seating, and few places to hang on when the riding gets fast and rough! See: http://www.mcrr.org/PAGES/modelA.html they call it a "1930 Model A Ford fireman truck".


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some motor cars where smaller and made for track inspection and only one operator. When i was a track supervisor on the 
RR that is what I had to inspect track with back in the 60s. Fun in the summer and a bear in the winter. here is what I did for mine. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, Thanks for the pix.Good solution . I was thinking of maybe widening the fenders to be equal with the cab front and bumpers. Then could sit the seat over the back wheels, the slight overhang over the wheels should not be too big a problem visually. What'ya think?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry it would be more prototype to move the fender out some but the operator did not actually sit over the wheels. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, with the seat here unfolded it would be over the rear wheel.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry good photo. This the inspection car I was referring to. Guess I had a memory laps.







I ran one like that for several years when I worked for the RR. Your pic looks like it is of a newer version as I see a clutch. This unit may have the Onin engine in it. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Buddy of mine here has it, that shot was when he first got it, all fixed up nice now.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry those are running better than they ever did on my layout!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like them Vic!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry one thing I did was add wiper arms connected between the two wheels makes for better pickup and sure runs great. Later RJD


----------

